# ninja mouse



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

my first mouse Ninja seems to be a excersize freak ? 
she runs on the wheel alot so i dont leave it in there .. even when shes very fat and prego .. she runs on it almost constantly .. when shes not running on it shes using it to climb onto the roof and runs around on the ceiling .. she never falls but makes me nervous as can be .. is her behaviour normal .. ? shes the only one who runs around on the ceiling.. ? ( 10 gallon cage with a screen lid ) if i take the wheel out she uses the water bottle to get up there .. =/ shes a excellent moma and doesnt run on the ceiling when she heavly bred .. but .. geeze why does she run around on the ceiling .. ???


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a few mice like that who are always running on the wheel and climbing on everything ... i just assumed they were like people some like to excersize more than others lol


----------

